# SURPRISE BFP! between treatments



## beccalou0163 (Aug 3, 2010)

I Just wanted to share as this is what i was looking for during my down days,
After 8 years of ttc, 3 failed fresh ICSI cycles, I have had the shock of my life to find out I have conceived naturally! I am currently 7 weeks and 2 days and saw a little heartbeat on scan on friday.
We had stopped treatment for a while and was planning our last go with FET as I have only one in the freezer in October.
Don't ever stop believing that miracles can happen, as I am proof they do. xx


----------



## 3rdtime (Jun 30, 2014)

Aww wow! Congratulations  xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Woohoo how exciting for you - congratulations


----------



## mumtomonkey (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats, this is such lovely news! Wishing you lots of love and luck for your pregnancy xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Huge congratulations. Such wonderful news for you. Xx


----------

